# MIMB Members Google map



## Brute650i

See if this works for yall. I only did the members that responded to the 2nd annual meet and greet thread to test it out. 

If it works for yall then respond with your location and Ill add you in.

*MIMB Members Map*

I need to find away be able to copy all members emails separated with comma's so I can invite all existing members to be a collaborator so I wont have to enter in every ones location they can do there own.


----------



## IBBruin

You have waaaaaaaaay to much time on your hands. LOL FAbman has a long way to drive.


----------



## Masher

Just sent mine in.


----------



## Brute650i

I have useless class from 8 until 12. How to fix boredom? have a laptop and nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## walker

i guess i did ...


----------



## phreebsd

cool im already on the map. you know i can embed a google members map on dis site..
i already knows hows mayne :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

add me if you can I'm in Benson NC. i think thats cool so we can see were most people are on the map


----------



## woods

what are we suppost to do? add ourselves or give you where we live and you add us?


----------



## Brute650i

I dunno if yall can add yourself but if you can then by all means go for it. But if not then post it here and I will. 

Phree you been slacking on us? Ha ha just messin with ya mayne do what you want I figure for to long all the troopers will be on the map and won't have to add anymore except every now and then


----------



## wood butcher

yea and u need to give each name a # so we know who is who


----------



## 30backs

warner robins ,GA, zip 31088


----------



## woods

well i got it down to the house. just gotta find out how to change the name from my adress to me screen name.


----------



## 88rxn/a

dont know how to add myself so:

ludlow PA, 16333


----------



## 08beast

not sure either so here ya go

Christiansburg va 24073


----------



## walker

just in case hide away tx 75772


----------



## drtj

Nashville Ga 31639


----------



## Crawfishie!!

walker said:


> just in case hide away tx 75772



that aint a real address.........JK....


----------



## TX4PLAY

Crosby, TX 77532


----------



## bruiser quad

Louisville, KY 40229


----------



## DaBrute

Quesnel,B.C.....not that i can make the meet and greet though 
Too bad to ,cause being a BC boy i got's some good treats for the doohicky that ya all will be gathered around during breaks


----------



## NOLABear

New Orleans, LA 70124


----------



## Brute650i

Everyone should be there now.


I dont know how to make the names show along with the pin. Ill keep looking though

You can single left click on them and it will pull up the info of who it is.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Ville Platte,LA 70586 Cool


----------



## Brute650i

done

If you add your own then be sure to put who you are,

thanks,
Brute650i


----------



## FABMAN

This is cool!!! Thanks.


----------



## greenmachine

palm bay fl. 32909


----------



## drtyTshrt

pooler ga 31322


----------



## Bootlegger

I am already on there...


----------



## lg07brute

Le Roy MN 55951


----------



## BlackBeast

Bellville, TX 77418


----------



## Polaris425

good work Brent!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Cool, Thanx for doing that.


----------



## Brute650i

Everyone should be caught up now


----------



## 08GreenBrute

im not on there 

Benson NC


----------



## Brute650i

now you are. I also added will be adding different parks that are being voted on for the meet and greet. The parks will be the orange symbols


----------



## Brute650i

any one else?


----------



## Big D

That is sooo cool! :309149:

It'll be a while before I can trek way down south, but please add me so you get an idea of why I can't go.

Cagary, AB - Canada - T3J 3C8

Hey DaBrute, maybe we should organize our own Canadian/Northern US Meet and Greet.


----------



## Twisted10

Allegany NY 14706


----------



## Thom

Webster Mass. 01570


----------



## DaBrute

Big D said:


> That is sooo cool! :309149:
> 
> It'll be a while before I can trek way down south, but please add me so you get an idea of why I can't go.
> 
> Cagary, AB - Canada - T3J 3C8
> 
> Hey DaBrute, maybe we should organize our own Canadian/Northern US Meet and Greet.


Great idea!! 
I think we could have a pretty good turn out  lets canvas some of our fellow canucks and see what the intrest is like / I'll have my ppl call your ppl or...... we could do a poll?


----------



## Brute650i

Thom said:


> Webster Mass. 01570



I must ask how in the heck do you say that lake that is near you?

Lake Chaubunagungamaug



Found it


----------



## Guarino113

kenbridge va 23944


----------



## Rocketman01

i add meself


----------



## BigIzzy

DaBrute, Big D I am in for a canuck M+G would be pretty cool too get a ride goin up here somewhere, if there is enough interested and you guys had an idea of where too do it I would do everything I can too help with the setup


----------



## kawa650

add me!!

West Columbia, TX 77486


----------



## FABMAN

Funny my pin is like 1 1/2 block's south of my house!

DaBrute, Big D I may be interested to help set up a ride depending on where. My state has 2 awesome trail system's the Iron Range 1200 acres+ and Paul Bunyan State Forest. lets start a thread ill start it.


----------



## 650Brute

Hows a fella get on that there map?


----------



## FABMAN

List your city, state, and postal code


----------



## Unclebill

Louisville,KY


----------



## snipe523

East Greenbush, NY, 12144


----------



## rmax

perkinston ms. 39573 and jonesboro sr 72404


----------



## BigIzzy

just wondering how too move my pin? it is showing me about an hour or so away, I'm right on the edge of edmonton ab


----------



## Brute650i

Click on edit then select your name and the you should be able to pick it up and move it. If not ill move it later on today


----------



## DaBrute

BigIzzy said:


> DaBrute, Big D I am in for a canuck M+G would be pretty cool too get a ride goin up here somewhere, if there is enough interested and you guys had an idea of where too do it I would do everything I can too help with the setup


Sounds good thx

Fabman...also sounds good 

I think what Brute650i has started here is great and will aid in our finding of members that might be interested. Kudos to you too bro


----------



## DaBrute

Brute650i said:


> Click on edit then select your name and the you should be able to pick it up and move it. If not ill move it later on today


My pin is also showing me about an hour S/E of my yard.lol
I tried to find a way to edit but no luck, I am a little N/E of Quesnel next to the cottonwood river


----------



## tacoma_2002

Blue Mountain, MS 38610


----------



## Brute650i

every one is updated

dabrute and big izzy I moved yall to check it out and see if that is closer


----------



## DaBrute

looks good , thanks dude :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce

La Broquerie, MB Canada R0A 0W0


----------



## BigIzzy

much better, thanks bud


----------



## Crawfishie!!

what about River Run ATV park?? Located between Jacksonville, Tx and Palestine, Tx on Hwy 79. Awesome park....


----------



## Brute650i

Send me the address and ill add it


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Brute650i said:


> Send me the address and ill add it


River run ATV Park
2001 CR 3315
Jacksonville, Tx 75766
www.riverrunpark.com


----------



## Brute650i

see if that is right google wouldnt pull up the address you gave me.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Brute650i said:


> see if that is right google wouldnt pull up the address you gave me.


 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%">To contact us please use one of the options below. 

Option #1
River Run Park
2001 CR 3315 Jacksonville, Texas 75766
(903) 724-4100
[email protected] or www.riverrunpark.com


I guess thats the contact address. 
The mailing address is at a P.O. box, as I know you cant add that to there. Anyway, the town is Neches, Tx 75779 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## policebrute750

decatur al


----------



## policebrute750

wilborna atv trails
cullman al


----------



## Mud Duck

Kaufman, TX 75142


----------



## beavel

Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada. E2J 1J6


----------



## Brute650i

Brutally Muddin said:


> <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="0" bordercolor="#111111" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td width="100%">To contact us please use one of the options below.
> 
> Option #1
> River Run Park
> 2001 CR 3315 Jacksonville, Texas 75766
> (903) 724-4100
> [email protected] or www.riverrunpark.com
> 
> 
> I guess thats the contact address.
> The mailing address is at a P.O. box, as I know you cant add that to there. Anyway, the town is Neches, Tx 75779
> </td></tr></tbody></table>


added it on the only county road 3315 i could find. check out the map and see if that is the right location.


Everyone else added check your locations as well


----------



## rhelms

Southport, NC 28461.


----------



## Josh

Neches Texas, 75779 for me. and yeah river run is pretty close to where its at on the map.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Hattiesburg MS 39402


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Waynesboro MS 39367 , that map is cool , good work 650


----------



## Big D

It's funny, in Calgary, Google Maps will show pictures. If you click on my pin, you'll see the houses on my street. One guy in the city was annoyed when the truck was going down the street filming. He stood in his front window giving a double-bird. I'll see if I can find that address so you can see it. It's a hoot.


----------



## wood butcher

hey Brent when u change the color of the pins mine disappeared off the map


----------



## Brute650i

Hmmm ill look at it it may be hidden behind codyh since both are in same town.


----------



## wood butcher

well kick his lil butt out the way , i'm the big dog in this here town


----------



## Masher

He tried to put your pic in with your location and you broke the map now. Thanks Wood.


----------



## wood butcher

shoot i'm to ugly to even take a picture. so when u gonna be ready for somw ridin


----------



## Brute650i

i fixeded it. I put yall on opposite sides of the town.


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> It's funny, in Calgary, Google Maps will show pictures. If you click on my pin, you'll see the houses on my street. One guy in the city was annoyed when the truck was going down the street filming. He stood in his front window giving a double-bird. I'll see if I can find that address so you can see it. It's a hoot.


Check this address out with google streets, look for the old dodge, looks the the guy is having a good time 

1398 elgin ave winnipeg mb


----------



## FABMAN

thats funny


----------



## Big D

Now THAT's what gives the north end a bad name.


----------



## Masher

wood butcher said:


> shoot i'm to ugly to even take a picture. so when u gonna be ready for somw ridin


Soon man, soon. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## FABMAN

Hay can I get you to put up the northern M&G parks. I do not have address's for them. They are state forests in MN and the one's in Canada I don't know.


----------



## Brute650i

Since you know where they are then I can send you a link that will allow you to edit the map and change things to it. All I need is your email address and ill send you a email and it will have the link and the instructions.


----------



## policebrute750

Turkey Bay ORV Park, Cadiz KY


----------



## edtman

South Lyon, MI 48178


----------



## sweeper

Put me down for Paducah KY .That would be on the western end half way between Possum Trot and Monkeys eyebrow.


----------



## Brute650i

everyone updated. FABMAN did you get it setup so you can add to the map?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Raeford NC 28376 (Rockfish)


----------



## ThaMule

I'm in Brentwood tn. Add boggs and boulders to the park list. It's in north al somewhere. Also add southern ridge atv. It's in the Selma al area.


----------



## camo650

6062 banbury ave cocoa fl 32927


----------



## Rednekoffroad

athol ma 01331


----------



## phreebsd

ThaMule said:


> I'm in Brentwood tn. Add boggs and boulders to the park list. It's in north al somewhere. Also add southern ridge atv. It's in the Selma al area.


 
southern ridge is in dozier, AL. That's a ways from selma. quite a ways..
bogs and boulders is in Brooklyn, AL way south!


----------



## cojack

Just a suggestion on the MAP. Maybe the "sponsors" should be in "blue"! just a thought


----------



## Brute650i

Will add all of the previous once I get out of class. Good idea cojack


----------



## Brute650i

everyone updated will get started on sponsors tonight. 

I have to go ship some stuff and put the plastic back on the brute after it fixing its central nervous system


----------



## ThaMule

phreebsd said:


> southern ridge is in dozier, AL. That's a ways from selma. quite a ways..
> bogs and boulders is in Brooklyn, AL way south!


well i reckon im crazy! When i looked up southern ridge the other day on google it sure enough showed it close to selma or maybe i entered the wrong address. was looking for distances to the races.....Might be doing some racing this year!


----------



## FABMAN

I havent had time to look at it yet. ill try next week I'm racing on Sunday on the Ice in the non-studded class so ill be siping the tires.


----------



## 850PoPo

Benton,Ky 42025


----------



## websy

Calgary, Alberta
T2J 5K1


----------



## knucklehead

Mission,Britishcolumbia v2v 6z6


----------



## derk

durham, NC. 27713


----------



## Brute650i

all added


----------



## Wun-G-Pul

Qualicum Beach, British Columbia V9K 1M6


----------



## Brute650i

added welcome to the site


----------



## Big D

Hey, when did you change it to a coloured map (blue rivers, lakes & oceans)? That looks great!


----------



## Brute650i

I didnt chang anything like that, that I know of anyway. Its always looked like that to me.


----------



## Big D

hmmm. weird. In the past it looked like a regular flat map. Boring colours. Now it looks...kind of topographical....and no, I'm not drinking


----------



## Brute650i

Were you drinking before? Ha ha I dunno what could have changed. It should look just like what google maps look likes


----------



## Brute650i

Were you drinking before? That would be the better question Ha ha. I dunno what could have changed. It should look just like google maps


----------



## Big D

Okay now I'm thinking maybe I WAS drinking. It's back to how it used to look ...kind of plain but with very colourful push pins.

If I ever see the cool one again, I'll show you what I mean. Until then, just ignore me
:Eyecrazy:


----------



## LSU Menardo

lake charles, louisiana 70663


----------



## Brute650i

done


----------



## Metal Man

That map is just too cool.


----------



## Brute650i

Thanks metal Im working on getting one for just the parks.


----------



## FABMAN

Hay Big D hit the satellite button on the map upper right corner.


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah I figured out what was going on the other night after I got to looking around


----------



## Big D

Yup, that's the cool map alright. Okay, now I just feel stupid. It's the canooter thing all over again :34:

Thanks for confirming I'm NOT drinking.
D


----------



## FABMAN

we didn't confirm that. lol


----------



## Metal Man

He has a point :friday:


----------



## jctgumby

Hey could I get added...

West Monroe, La
71291


----------



## ranceola

Rance i live in Bedford tx and im a happy member of mud in the blood


----------



## Brute650i

Somebody who lives by orange municipal airport in partridgville,Mass added themself but didnt put forum name, Pm me so I can add it in


Thanks


----------



## SMITTY

Powhatan Point, Ohio 43942


----------



## Ruddy208

I would be interested in being placed on the map since im on of the few in the west. Im in Lewiston Idaho 83501


----------



## MG_customs

I would love to be put on the map Benson MN 56201..


----------



## Brute650i

added


----------



## Big D

Holy smokes, if you get many more people in the SE USA you're going to have to switch to something smaller than push pins. 

It's great to see so many people on the map!


----------



## Brute650i

I know right we're growing everyday


----------



## FABMAN

This map was a good idea. Its neat to see where we are all at in the world!!


----------



## IBBruin

Yep, excellent idea. I guess they don't have mud in the south west.


----------



## kd5hqf

Howe Tx, 75459 would like a spot...


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

Bossier City, La 71111


----------



## Brute650i

added.... Thanks for the compliments


----------



## SMITTY

my pin is about 4 miles from my house but i guess its better that way for some of the theifs lurkin in the shadows lol


----------



## Brute650i

yeah thats why I have only been putting the city down. For those wanna be thieves


----------



## bruteornothin

I'd love to be added------Willmar, Mn. 56201! thanks


----------



## Brute650i

done


----------



## smokin_6.0

Would love to be added Morgantown, ky 42261


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

Chef is in Alban Ontario, French River. p0m 1ao


----------



## kawa650

Bumping it up for any new people that may want to be added!!!


----------



## Brute650i

thanks for the bump added the 2 above that I had forgotten about.


----------



## DTX

Corinth, TX 76210


----------



## Brute650i

bump


----------



## seth5208

you can add me mt zion il 62549


----------



## F.J.M.

Dorchester,New Brunswick
e4k 3k1


----------



## Rack High

Zephyrhills, FL. 33540...good job, Brute


----------



## Brute650i

done


----------



## Muleskinner

Edson, Alberta T7E 1V4


----------



## busarider89

Trinity NC 27370


----------



## canadian brute

Delburne Alberta, Thanks


----------



## C_Holland

Spring, Tx 77389


----------



## Medic_Up

How do you add yourself? Wheelersburg OH 45694


----------



## Smkblwr

Farmville Va 23901


----------



## John Deere

Woodlands Manitoba R0C 3H0


----------

